

Andreessen on Finance: ‘We Can Reinvent the Entire Thing’ - outrightfree
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2014-10-07/andreessen-on-finance-we-can-reinvent-the-entire-thing

======
outrightfree
"Bitcoin is a classic venture capital endeavor: It will either work or it
won’t. And if it doesn’t work, we will lose all our money. But if it does
work, it will work in a spectacular way. Our investments will pay off 1,000 to
1 or 10,000 to 1 or some other crazy extreme, because these markets are so
big."

